# McKinney group rides



## bestpilotever

I know there are a few clubs in the area (Plano, Frisco, McKinney) that ride every week but didn't know if anyone from the McKinney, Allen, Plano, and Frisco area would like to join up on some less intense rides. Looking for 30 miles at a 15 to 17 MPH average pace, out in the countryside. (no drop) If you are interested please post here or PM and see if we can get another group started. Thank you.


----------



## Creakyknees

Try some of the PBA rides, they have several at different paces and most are no-drop. A good crowd, very supportive etc. 

www.planobicycle.org


----------



## St.Zu

You can also try www.bikefrisco.com It seems they have alot of stuff going on. I am going to try to start riding with them as soon as my bike gets finished.


----------



## jhhoback

A lot has happened with *Shawnee Trail Cycling Club* since 2010. We are the referenced _Shawnee Trail Cycling Club_ above. Check us out - lots of regular group rides, multiple pace groups. We'd love to have you out.


----------



## jrabenaldt

Cadence Cyclery in downtown McKinney has a A and B group ride that starts at 7:30 on Saturday mornings from their shop. They also host a MTB ride at Erwin Park on Monday evenings. This group has grown very fast since the shop opening just 2 years ago and they do a fantastic job supporting the cycling community in the area.

Home - Cadence Cyclery


----------



## jhhoback

jrabenaldt said:


> Cadence Cyclery in downtown McKinney has a A and B group ride that starts at 7:30 on Saturday mornings from their shop. They also host a MTB ride at Erwin Park on Monday evenings. This group has grown very fast since the shop opening just 2 years ago and they do a fantastic job supporting the cycling community in the area.
> 
> Home - Cadence Cyclery


The guys from Cadence ride with STCC often and I've heard great things about your Saturday rides. Another one on our list to try


----------

